# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #246 (04/2021)



## PCGH_Christian (24. Februar 2021)

Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Community!

Die *Ausgabe 04/2021 (#246)* ist ab Freitag den 26.  Februar digital erhältlich und kann ab Mittwoch dem 3. März im sehr gut sortierten Einzelhandel erworben werden. Natürlich verzichten wir auch beim aktuellen Heft nicht auf den zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread. Hier dürft Ihr eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch Lob festhalten. Unsere Aufmerksamkeit ist euch gewiss.

Sollte euer Stammkiosk geschlossen haben, könnt ihr das Heft mit den Links im Artikel (ganz unten) bestellen, entweder gedruckt oder digital. Das ist gerade in Seuchenschutzzeiten eine wichtige Info, denn Corona ist - wie wir anhand der Fallzahlen sehen - immer noch nicht überstanden (seid so nett und bleibt gesund!).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich lebt dieses Heft von euch und für euch! Wohl formulierte Kritik wird von der Redaktion zudem gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (bei Raff sieht das etwas anders aus, den muss man nur einmal am Tag mit einer GPU füttern), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe, viel Spaß beim Lesen, haltet euch an die Maßnahmen und bleibt bitte alle gesund!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## KaterTom (25. Februar 2021)

Dann kann ich das neue Heft ja gleich heunterladen, wenn ich morgen Abend nach Hause komme. Am meisten interessieren mich die 21:9 Monitore und die Spieler Mäuse.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (27. Februar 2021)

Erster in der Umfrage 
Wie bis zur zweiten Stimmabgabe zusehen, weiß die Ausgabe (wie immer) zu gefallen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Februar 2021)

Moin!

Thilo fragt im Editorial und ich greif's hier einfach mal auf: Was haltet ihr von Last-Minute-Stunts? Diesmal betrifft's die RTX 3060, bei der es anfangs danach aussah, dass alles klappt. Am Ende wurde es durch Probleme außerhalb unserer Macht nur ein Teil-Test, durch die Vorplanung immerhin angereichert mit vielen ergänzenden Informationen - aber wenigen Messwerten.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Last-Minute-Stunts? Diesmal betrifft's die RTX 3060, bei der es anfangs danach aussah, dass alles klappt. Am Ende wurde es durch Probleme außerhalb unserer Macht nur ein Teil-Test, durch die Vorplanung immerhin angereichert mit vielen ergänzenden Informationen - aber wenigen Messwerten.


Ich finds super.
Besser, alle bekannten/relevanten Infos über ein neues Produkt noch in die aktuelle Ausgabe zu schießen als nur wegen noch fehlender Messwerte alles 4 Wochen zurückzuhalten. Die Benchmarkorgie kann gerne nachgeliefert werden (bei aktueller Verfügbarkeit der Produkte hat man ohnehin viel Zeit sich die noch später anzusehen bevors was zu kaufen gibt).

Generell bin ich was Informationen angeht eher für "raushauen was da ist" statt "warten bis alles komplett ist ums dann besonders schön/vollständig zu präsentieren". Und euer Stunt ist ja nun für die zur Verfügung stehende Zeit alles andere als schlecht geworden.  


Vielleicht ists am Ende eher ne Frage der Zielgruppe: Jemand, der nur gelegentlich mal ein Heft kauft weil ihn irgendwas bestimmtes interessiert könnte sich natürlich wundern warum so wenig über die Karte da steht (wobei es ja im Artikel erklärt wurde). Für den Abonnenten bzw. den "ich-kaufe-jedes-Heft"-Leser ists dagegen ja ziemlich egal ob die ganzen Messwerte jetzt in der 04 oder 05 stehen. Welcher Anteil größer ist wisst ihr/Thilo ja sicherlich.^^


----------



## Cleriker (28. Februar 2021)

Ich kann mich dem nicht uneingeschränkt anschließen. Mir persönlich ist es vollkommen wurscht wann die Infos kommen, so lange sie kommen. Allerdings bin ich jemand der gern alles komplett serviert bekommt und nicht Häppchen für Häppchen. 
Sachlich betrachtet solltet ihr aber Infos liefern wenn sie da sind. Immerhin habt ihr eine Zeitschrift zu verkaufen.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (28. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Thilo fragt im Editorial und ich greif's hier einfach mal auf: Was haltet ihr von Last-Minute-Stunts? Diesmal betrifft's die RTX 3060, bei der es anfangs danach aussah, dass alles klappt. Am Ende wurde es durch Probleme außerhalb unserer Macht nur ein Teil-Test, durch die Vorplanung immerhin angereichert mit vielen ergänzenden Informationen - aber wenigen Messwerten.
> 
> ...


Ein Auszug der Mail an Thilo:
In meinen Augen darf sich die Redaktion den Stress gerne sparen um die Redakteure zu schonen, sodass sichergestellt ist, dass auch in Zukunft weiterhin hochwertige Artikel veröffentlicht werden. Zumal wenn ein Test auf der Website vorhanden ist.
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen - ich weiß das Engagement der Redaktion sehr zu schätzen, damit ein Artikel in der früheren Ausgabe erscheint, aber die langfristige Gesundheit der jeweiligen Redakteure ist wichtiger


----------



## kmf (28. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Thilo fragt im Editorial und ich greif's hier einfach mal auf: Was haltet ihr von Last-Minute-Stunts? Diesmal betrifft's die RTX 3060, bei der es anfangs danach aussah, dass alles klappt. Am Ende wurde es durch Probleme außerhalb unserer Macht nur ein Teil-Test, durch die Vorplanung immerhin angereichert mit vielen ergänzenden Informationen - aber wenigen Messwerten.
> 
> ...


Es ist zwar toll für uns Leser, dass ihr euch in der Radaktion den Stress angetan habt, aber nötig war's wohl ned, find ich. Die 3060 ist nämlich genauso wenig lieferbar, wie ihre größeren Geschwister. Von daher ...
Als Printmedium ist man heutzutage wohl gezwungen, solche Spagate hinzulegen - ich als Privatperson habe die aktuellen Grafikkarten für mich vollkommen gestrichen. Das was der Handel derzeit mit seiner Kundschaft treibt - in meinen Augen eine bodenlose Frechheit - wird hoffentlich irgendwann entsprechend "honoriert" werden.


----------



## Birdy84 (1. März 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Thilo fragt im Editorial und ich greif's hier einfach mal auf: Was haltet ihr von Last-Minute-Stunts? Diesmal betrifft's die RTX 3060, bei der es anfangs danach aussah, dass alles klappt. Am Ende wurde es durch Probleme außerhalb unserer Macht nur ein Teil-Test, durch die Vorplanung immerhin angereichert mit vielen ergänzenden Informationen - aber wenigen Messwerten.
> 
> ...


Ich wollte auch erst per Mail antworten, aber da du hier auch danach fragst, gibt es eine öffentliche Antwort.

Generell kommt es darauf an, welchen Mehrwert ein Last-Minute-Stunt bietet. Wenn dieser beispielweise dieselben Informationen erhält, wie im regulär online veröffentlichtem Test. dann lohnt sich der Stress aus meiner Sicht überhaupt nicht.
Hätte man aber darüberhinaus noch interessante Informationen, dann sollte man im Einzelfall entscheiden, ob sich es lohnt. Z.B. eine halbgare Vorschau auf Partnermodelle, die man zu Zeit ohnehin nicht kaufen kann, halte ich für verzichtbar. Zum Test der 3060 im speziellen: Diese Karte ist relativ uninteressant, da sie weder neue Leistungsregionen eröffnet noch einen besonderen Sprung zum Vorgänger hinlegt. Mit meinem Wissen, ohne konkret die Probleme ins letzte Detail zu kennen, würde ich sagen, es war den Aufriss nicht wert.


----------



## kmf (2. März 2021)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> ... Zum Test der 3060 im speziellen: Diese Karte ist relativ uninteressant, da sie weder neue Leistungsregionen eröffnet noch einen besonderen Sprung zum Vorgänger hinlegt. ...


Sorry, dass ich dir ins Wort falle... aber das seh ich allerdings keineswegs so - die 3060-Familie hat 12GiB Speicher und ist in etwa so schnell wie eine RTX 2070 zum fast halben Preis - vorausgesetzt die Händler geben mal die Karten zum reellen Preis an ihre Kundschaft weiter. Das ist eine echte Knaller-Karte, die bestimmt sehr sehr viele bei entsprechendem Preis (UVP), kaufen würden. Sehr gute Leistung und durch den großen Speicher relativ zukunftssicher, dabei leise und effizient.


----------



## Birdy84 (2. März 2021)

kmf schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich dir ins Wort falle... aber das seh ich allerdings keineswegs so - die 3060-Familie hat 12GiB Speicher und ist in etwa so schnell wie eine RTX 2070 zum fast halben Preis - vorausgesetzt die Händler geben mal die Karten zum reellen Preis an ihre Kundschaft weiter. Das ist eine echte Knaller-Karte, die bestimmt sehr sehr viele bei entsprechendem Preis (UVP), kaufen würden. Sehr gute Leistung und durch den großen Speicher relativ zukunftssicher, dabei leise und effizient.


Ich wollte die Karte nicht schlecht reden. Aus meiner Sicht ist sie die zweite "kaufenswerte" Ampere Karte. Aber sie macht eben nichts, was es nicht schon seit mehreren Jahren am Markt gab und aktuell kann sie nicht mal ihren einzigen Vorteil, den Verkaufpreis, ausspielen. Sie ist eine schlaflose Nacht nicht wert.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (2. März 2021)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Sie ist eine schlaflose Nacht nicht wert.


Das ist ein i5-10400F auch nicht. Aber für 129 Euro hat sich sogar der CPU-Mensch bei PCGH so ein Ding für den Hauptrechner zugelegt. Der Preis entscheidet am Ende, wie attraktiv die Hardware ist.


----------



## Birdy84 (2. März 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Das ist ein i5-10400F auch nicht. Aber für 129 Euro hat sich sogar der CPU-Mensch bei PCGH so ein Ding für den Hauptrechner zugelegt. Der Preis entscheidet am Ende, wie attraktiv die Hardware ist.


Wie gesagt, nicht mal im Preis kann die Karte aktuell punkten. Wer die Leistung benötigte, hat die auch 2016 schon bekommen.
Ich wollte auf den Unterschied zwischen der Veröffentlichung von Top Karten, die die Messlatte höher legen und einer Karte, die nichts Neues macht und, wenn überhaupt, nur über ihren Preis punkten kann. Natürlich liegt es im Auge des Betrachters, was wichtiger ist und genau darum ging es doch bei Thilos Frage, oder nicht?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (2. März 2021)

Richtig, um Thilos Frage drehte sich mein Einschub auch gar nicht, ich bin da einfach nur auf die Frage der Kaufbarkeit bzw. den Willen dazu eingegangen.


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Thilo fragt im Editorial und ich greif's hier einfach mal auf: Was haltet ihr von Last-Minute-Stunts? Diesmal betrifft's die RTX 3060, bei der es anfangs danach aussah, dass alles klappt. Am Ende wurde es durch Probleme außerhalb unserer Macht nur ein Teil-Test, durch die Vorplanung immerhin angereichert mit vielen ergänzenden Informationen - aber wenigen Messwerten.
> 
> ...


Schließe mich da an, besser das aktuellste was Ihr habt noch rein gepresst als nochmal 4 Wochen warten. In der schnelllebigen zeit von heute hat man besser weniger als gar nichts im MAG. Die Print hat es ja so oder so schon schwer bei der aktuellen Taktung.

Ansonsten nochmal großes Lob für den neuen GPU Index, insbesondere für die Aufmachung. So kann ich wieder schön mit Heft in der Hand vergleichen


----------



## Krabbat (6. März 2021)

Besonders die Artikel zu den neuen CPU und GPU Indizes fand ich interessant.
Etwas gewundert hat mich in dem Zusammenhang folgendes:
Bei den GPUs wird ergänzend ein Preis-Leistungs-Indexwert mit angegeben, während bei den CPUs ein Energiegeffizienz-Indexwert steht. Fand ich etwas verwirrend, warum das nicht durchgängig gehandhabt wird.
Ich fände übrigens beide Werte interessant, sofern das Platzmäßig unterzubringen ist 
Klar, Preis-Leistung kann man auch recht einfach selbst ausrechnen, aber wenn es da steht, sieht man es direkt komfortabel auf einen Blick 

Bzgl. RTX 3060 Test: Können die Hersteller nicht einfach vernünftige Release Zeitpunkte wählen und die Fachpresse mit genügend Vorlaufzeit mit Testmustern versorgen?


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2021)

So die Ausgabe soweit schon mal durchgestöbert.
Leider  muss ich einen Umstand massiv kritisieren und zwar,
AC Valhalla als CPU Benchmark.
Ok, die Nvidia Karten kriegen in dem Titel nichts gebacken,warum auch immer.
Eure GPU im Rig ist aber nun mal mit der 3090 eine NV Karte.

@PCGH_Dave
Eure CPU Benchmarks zu AC Valhalla sind damit absolut unbrauchbar. Ein Ryzen 3300X erreicht mit 113 Fps genau so viele Fps wie ein 5900x mit 114Fps.
Das macht absolut keinen Sinn, einen Titel mit in den Parcour zu nehmen den das Testsystem nicht wirklich benchen kann ist sinnfrei.Warum ist der Titel dann im Parcour? Ein Spiel da  mit rein zunehmen un des Spieles willen geht am Sinn und Zweck eines Leistungsindex völlig vorbei, auch wenn der Titel populär ist.

Mit einer 6900 wärt Ihr meiner Meinung nach auch generell besser gefahren im System um CPU´s zu testen, die Ampere kriegen Ihre PS doch überhaupt nicht auf die Straße in 720p und niedriger, zudem hättet Ihr SAM verwenden können für die CPU Tests.

Ich kann eure Entscheidung dazu nicht nachvollziehen, das führt auch zu der kuriosen Situation das im CPU-GPU Dreamteam Artikel die 6900 in FHD schneller rechnet als die 3090 mit einem 5900 in 720p.

Ja Ihr geht mehrmal im MAG darauf ein,aber darauf zu hoffen dass der Titel irgendwann mal Sinn ergibt im Parcour durch Wunderpatches erscheint mir doch sehr optimistisch.

Eine solche Entscheidung passt schlicht nicht zu eurer stringenten Linie bisher, wenn der Umstand durch die neuen Karten in einem bestehenden Parcour aufgetreten wäre, geb es nichts zu meckern. Aber bei einer Neuaufstellung das sehenden Auges da rein zu nehmen verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## tigra456 (11. März 2021)

Ich fand den Z590 Part ganz gut.
Das ASUS Maximus Hero im Detail fand ich gut.

Noch immer diskutieren die Bekannten oft mit mir, was sind die Unterschiede z.B. von der Prime-,TUF-,Strix-,Maximus Serie ?
Was bringen bessere VRMs, besseres RAM Layout und co. ?

Für wen lohnt sich das und für wen nicht ?

Das Maximus Hero scheint echt gut zu sein, aber ein Z590-E scheint "kaum" schlechter zu sein oder gar ein Z590-F - wenns nur ums Gaming geht.

Vielleicht ist es möglich etwas auszuarbeiten wo abseits der USB, Sound, RGB, Lüfterausstattung die Unterschiede von "normalen" und "Hochpreisigen" Boards liegen.

bsp. "für das OC eines 10900K wird ein Board XY der Klasse Strix XYZ und besser empfohlen" "Boards der Klasse TUF sind evlt. nur für leichtes OC ausgelegt, weil die VRM Ausstattung aus diesen und jeden Gründen nicht kühl/stark genug ist" oder so....

Oder Markenübergreifend eine "kleine" Übersicht der Board-Klassen.
Für mich wars immer schwierig den "Maximus Bonus" zu finden, was kann diese Board-Klasse was ein Strix nicht kann. (Abseits der 5xxx MHZ Beschreibung auf der Homepage)


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. März 2021)

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein: Uns fällt es auch schwer, diesen Bonus zu finden. Schwer bis unmöglich. 
Der Sound ist oft hörbar besser und da wird Phil hoffentlich auch mal Zeit für einen Vergleich finden, der über die Fähigkeiten eines Mainboard-Redakteurs hinausgeht. Aber die Spannungswandler sind in dieser Klasse meiner Meinung nach kein Kriterium mehr. Natürlich investieren die High-End-Platinen an dieser Stelle deutlich mehr, aber was nützt das, wenn die meisten 200-bis-250-Euro-Mainboards eben schon so gut, dass man eigentlich jeden Prozessor im Alltagsbetrieb damit ausreizen kann? Spannungswandler dürfen 100-120-140 °C warm werden, das heißt 80-90 °C sind auch auf Dauer überhaupt kein Problem und ein Board, das ohne OC 45-50 °C meldet, hat offensichtlich reichlich Reserven.

Für AM4-Platinen haben wir das schon einmal mit viel Aufwand getestet:








						[PLUS] OC-Vergleich: Welches AM4-Mainboard für Ryzen 2000 / Ryzen 3000?
					

PCGH Plus: Ermöglicht der X570 höhere Taktraten mit Ryzen-Prozessoren als seine Vorgänger?




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Zwischen den Boards unter 200 Euro gab es leichte Unterschiede, die 100-Euro-Platine fiel sogar deutlich zurück. Aber bereits der 120-Euro-Teilnehmer ist auf 25 MHz am 380-Euro-Spitzenreiter dran, schlägt je nach CPU sogar die 200-Euro-Mittelklasseplatinen. (Und das sind die jeweiligen Launch-Preise, die Testteilnehmer sind aber teilweise mit 1,5 Jahren Abstand erschienen.)

Mal gucken, wie populär RKL wird, vielleicht kann @PCGH_Stephan noch einmal genauer hingucken. Beim RAM-OC gab es im AM4-Test eher eine Zusammenhang mit der Preisklasse und bei den Skylake-Variationen lohnte sich RAM-OC jedesmal sehr für Intel.


----------



## tigra456 (11. März 2021)

Genau so ne Einschätzung reicht mir.
Big Fat VRM ist nicht erforderlich für „normales oc“ aber gerne mit erwähnen. Danke

Heisst für mich Z590 Maximus ist rein VRM-technisch nicht erforderlich, auch ein Z590-E wäre overload.
Dann kann man sich bei Z590-F oder kleiner umschauen "WENN" ich Z590 nehmen wollen würde.

Sound ist sicher erwähnenswert ob sich die bessere Soundausstattung lohnt und für wen.
Bei mir ists hinfällig geworden, zocke nur noch mit dem USB Wireless Headset.

PCGH_Stephans Rat bzgl. Z490 / 10900K hat mich schon dazu bewegt von 3200  in die 4000 Mhz Klasse zu wechseln...
War also n guter Tipp, der mir Leistung gebracht hat...(weiß nur nicht wieviel %)


----------



## hm1 (11. März 2021)

Hallo,

Feedback weil das ja auch im Heft gewünscht war: Ich finde es Richtig, dass Grafikkarten getestet werden, auch wenn sie niemand kaufen kann 

Aber die CPU/GPU Tests (speziell in den letzten 6 Monaten) kamen mir immer unvollständig vor. zB. wenn Model XYZ "_getestet_" wird, fehlen oft die Lautstärkemessungen, der Wertungskasten, die Maße, wieviele Slots?, etc... Hätte ich in einigen Monaten mal die Möglichkeit Model XYZ zu kaufen, suche ich mir die Ausgabe der PCGH raus und finde _nichts _konkretes  ... Daher halte ich es auch für falsch den Redaktionsschluss wegen zB. der RTX 3060 bis zum Limit zu verlängern. Ich bevorzuge vollständige Tests, auch wenn diese ein Monat länger dauern. Spart euch die Energie 

Warum? Ganz ehrlich: Beim Kampf Print vs. Online wird online immer einen Vorsprung haben. Wer sich für XYZ interessiert, wird per Ende des NDA, sogut wie alles davon bereits online gelesen haben. DH. Print kann da nur verlieren, aber mit geballter Expertise (einen Monat später) kontern. Dazu gehören für mich über viele Produktgenerationen vergleichbare Lautstärkemessungen, Effizienztests, Wertungen, und und und. - All das was mir aktuell fehlt bzw. über mehrere Ausgaben verstreut scheint.

DH. bitte konzentriert euch auf das, was euch von den Onlinemedien abhebt. 

ps. wenn man auf pcgh.de auf "Heft" klickt gelangt man noch zur Ausgabe 02/2021


----------



## Freiheraus (20. März 2021)

@Gurdi
Wirklich sehr kurios das mit Assassin's Creed Valhalla als CPU Bench in Kombination mit dem Oberversager RTX 3090. Durch den fast schon bizarren Nvidia-Overhead wird Zen 3 ausgebremst und Comet Lake wird künstlich minimal vorgeschoben. Ich werde das mit einer RX 6900 XT exakt nachbenchen und die Ergebnisse werden brutal ausgehend von dem was ich bisher gesehen habe. Das PCGH sowas überhaupt rechtfertigen kann (wobei ich den Versuch noch nicht mal gesehen habe) ist mir ein Rätsel, das widerspricht völlig dem was jahrelang bezgl. CPU-Benches/Parcours gepredigt wurde.


----------



## Llares (23. März 2021)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass ihr euch den 3060-Artikel für die Ausgabe hättet sparen können. Zumindest in Bezug auf die Verfügbarkeit. Als Print-Magazin habt ihr ja meistens das Pech, dass Tests zu aktueller Hardware online früher verfügbar sind, und da ist es verführerisch, auch mal mit dem Magazin aktuell zu sein. Aber ich kaufe es nicht, weil da die aktuellsten Meldungen drin sind, sondern weil ich gute, umfassende und tiefgehende Artikel lesen möchte.

Daher auch gleich eine Kritik hinterher: Den "Test" der Mäuse fand ich schlecht. Im Untertitel schreibt ihr: "Eine Polling Rate von 8000 Hz, ein Sensor mit 25600 DPI Abtastrate oder ein auf 61 g reduziertes Gewicht: Unser Vergleichstests zeigt, ob wir Spieler eine Maus mit diesen Extras wirklich brauchen." Die Frage wird aber nicht beantwortet, da nur auf die Pollingrate eingegangen wird. Und wenn Spieler die Features nicht brauchen, sollten sie vielleicht auch nicht in die Bewertung mit einfließen.

Bei den kranken Preisen für Highendmäuse würde ich mir auch wünschen, wenn ihr mal auf die (Langzeit-)Qualität eingeht. 
Ich brauchte jetzt zum Beispiel eine neue Maus und war auch bereit etwas mehr auszugeben. Wurde aber abgeschreckt, von den doch häufigen negativen Bewertungen der Highend-Nager von Razer und Logitech. Logitech hatte ich z.B. seit 15 Jahren und die MX518 läuft hier immer noch ab und zu. Aber meine G403 hat nach 2 Jahren schlapp gemacht (Mausrad) und anderen geht es auch wohl so. Da würde ich mir mal ein bisschen was investigatives wünschen. 
Die von euch ausgezeichnete Mountain Makalu 67 (übrigens Tippfehler in eurem Einkaufsführer) war auch in der Auswahl. Da es die aber nur im Herstellershop gibt, zahlt man pauschal 10 € Versand. Damit liegt der Preis nicht bei 65€ sondern bei 75€. Könnte man vielleicht auch berücksichtigen, sonst kommt demnächst jemand auf die Idee einer UVP von 30 €, aber Versandkosten von 20 €.
Letztendlich wurde es eine Sharkoon Light² 200. Den meisten dürfte schon die 100 reichen, und die kostet nur 30€. Mehr Maus braucht kaum jemand und trotzdem schafft sie es leider nicht in euren Einkaufführer, weil sie eben nicht mit Gimmicks um sich schmeisst, die kaum jemand braucht. Dafür hat sie aber eine Software, die nach der Einrichtung einfach wieder deinstalliert werden kann. 

Den Anmerkungen von Gurdi schließe ich mich an. schaut euch dazu auch noch mal den Test von Igor an. 

Viel Kritik, ich weiß. Aber würde ich euch nicht lieben, hätte ich euch nicht im Abo. Und man kritisiert nur das, was man liebt, denn der Rest ist einem egal. Gell


----------



## PCGH_Dave (24. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mit einer 6900 wärt Ihr meiner Meinung nach auch generell besser gefahren im System um CPU´s zu testen, die Ampere kriegen Ihre PS doch überhaupt nicht auf die Straße in 720p und niedriger, zudem hättet Ihr SAM verwenden können für die CPU Tests.


Es ist nicht immer so einfach, wie es scheint. Zum Zeitpunkt der Planung des neuen CPU-Index steckten unsere Nasen noch ganz tief in der Theorie und die RTX 3090 war da gerade mal auf dem Markt gekommen. Von einer 6900 XT fehlte bis dahin jede Spur und erste Messungen haben belegt, dass die 3090 definitiv die schnellste Karte auf dem Markt war/ist. Dass jetzt gerade in AC Valhalla die Performance dermaßen mies ausfällt, war uns bei der Konzeption schon länger klar, leider sahen die Alternativen nicht viel besser aus, wir haben uns daher entschieden, den Titel aufgrund der Beliebtheit in den CPU-Index zu integrieren. Ich kann dich aber in zwei Punkten beruhigen, denn wir haben es im kommenden Artikel getestet, die 6900 XT lässt CPUs in unserem Index im Schnitt bei 20 Spielen nicht schneller rechnen, als die 3090. Ein Artikel in der kommenden Ausgabe widmet sich auf mehreren Seiten diesem Thema, ich möchte daher nicht all zu viel vorwegnehmen. Der zweite Punkt ist, dass Valhalla in der finalen Bewertung nur einen Anteil von fünf Prozent hat (20 Spiele / 100 Prozent = 5 Prozent für jedes Spiel), sodass die Performance tatsächlich kaum bzw. gar nicht so stark ins Gewicht fällt, wie deine Kritik wiegt. Letztlich rückt es eine Fähigkeit von Intel-CPUs in den Vordergrund, nämlich im GPU-Limit etwas flotter zu rechnen, als vergleichbare AMD-CPUs. Sieh es daher als Evolution der CPU-Tests bei PCGH an, wir jedenfalls sammeln jedes Feedback und auch unsere eigenen Erfahrungen und lassen das bei der nächsten Ausbaustufe des Index mit einfließen.


----------



## blautemple (24. März 2021)

Wer der Meinung ist eine 6900XT zerstört eine 3090 im CPU Limit darf sich hier gerne austoben und Ergebnisse zeigen:





						[PCGH-Community-Benchmarks] Borderlands 3 (CPU)
					

Borderlands 3 - "The Droughts"     Engine: Unreal Engine 4 im optimierten Gewand (Direct X 12) Besonderheiten: Von Hand optimiert, sehr gute Performance Detaileinstellungen: 720p, Auflösungsskalierung auf Minimum setzen, höchstes Grafik-Preset aktvieren und AF/AO deaktivieren Benchmarkszene...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				








						[PCGH-Community-Benchmarks] F1 2020 (CPU)
					

F1 2020 - "Rainy Spain"     Engine: Aktuelle Version von Codemasters' EGO-Engine Besonderheiten: Direct X 12 entlastet die CPU stark und glättet die GPU-Frametimes Detaileinstellungen: 720p, TAA Schachbrett, AF und dynamische Auflösung deaktivieren, Rest maximal Benchmarkszene...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				








						[PCGH-Community-Benchmarks] Crysis Remastered (CPU)
					

Crysis Remastered - "Jungle"     Engine: CryEngine 5.6 (Direct X 11) Besonderheiten: In maximalen Details starke CPU Limitierung Detaileinstellungen: 664p, maximale Details, Raytracing deaktiviert Benchmarkszene: Gang durch den Jungel DRM-Plattform: Epic Wichtig: Der Benchmark ist recht robust...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				








						[PCGH-Community-Benchmarks] Cyberpunk 2077 (CPU)
					

Cyberpunk 2077 - "Overdrive"     Engine: RED-Engine (Direct X 12) Besonderheiten: Intel-Affinität Detaileinstellungen: 720p, FoV 90, maximale Details inkl. Effekte, Mengendichte Hoch, Raytracing deaktiviert Benchmarkszene: Rasante Motorradfahrt durch Night City DRM-Plattform: GoG Wichtig: Dieser...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Bisher ist davon irgendwie noch nicht viel zu sehen


----------



## Gurdi (24. März 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wer der Meinung ist eine 6900XT zerstört eine 3090 im CPU Limit darf sich hier gerne austoben und Ergebnisse zeigen


Niemand ist der Meinung das die 6900 die 90er zerstört. Mir geht es auch primär um die Sinnhaftigkeit des AC Valhalla Benchmarks, weniger um die GPU im RIG. Ein Spiel zu Benchmarken was keine brauchbaren Daten mit dem RIG abwirft macht einfach wenig Sinn.



PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Der zweite Punkt ist, dass Valhalla in der finalen Bewertung nur einen Anteil von fünf Prozent hat (20 Spiele / 100 Prozent = 5 Prozent für jedes Spiel), sodass die Performance tatsächlich kaum bzw. gar nicht so stark ins Gewicht fällt, wie deine Kritik wiegt.


Danke für deine Ausführungen. Das Argument was ich zitiere kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen, das kann ja keine Begründung sein. Ihr geht die Thematik ja auch öfters an und auch aus anderen Titeln wird das ersichtlich was Phase ist. Dennoch stört mich der Umstand dass da ein Titel ist der unbrauchbare Werte produziert, das hat in einem Index nichts verloren meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. März 2021)

Wir hatten zwischendrin noch die Hoffnung, dass endlich ein Patch erscheint, der die ganz offensichtlich grob "kaputte" Performance fixt, aber mit jedem Patch, der erscheint und nichts bringt, gewinnt man den Eindruck, dass das echt so gewollt ist.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (24. März 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir hatten zwischendrin noch die Hoffnung, dass endlich ein Patch erscheint, der die ganz offensichtlich grob "kaputte" Performance fixt, aber mit jedem Patch, der erscheint und nichts bringt, gewinnt man den Eindruck, dass das echt so gewollt ist.
> 
> MfG
> Raff


Ich denke nicht das da noch was passiert, Ihr solltet überlegen ob es nicht wirklich Sinn macht da einen geeigneteren Titel zu verwenden.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (28. März 2021)

Moin,
eine kurze Frage bzgl. des Sonderheftes 01/2021: Ist die analoge Variante schon ausverkauft?
Ich habe den Launch gar nicht mitbekommen, sondern habe dies eben durch stöbern auf der Computec-Seite erfahren. Auch wenn ich diese durch das Abo eigentlich nicht brauche - ich sammle die Ausgaben analog und digital..
Besteht diesbezüglich die Möglichkeit für eine Einrichtung eines Newsletters für den Beginn der Vorbestellung, damit kein Release verpasst wird?
Oder alternativ eine Einstellung, dass bestimmte Zeitschriften vor dem erscheinen für eine Woche reserviert werden bzw. eine automatische Bestellung ausgeführt wird?



Edit:
Der Computec-Shop wollte eine erneute Adress-Eingabe bei der eine Schaltfläche für den Newsletter zu finden war - ist jetzt aktiviert 
Edit 2:
Weiter ist mir aufgefallen, dass ältere Sonderhefte sich nicht mehr downloaden lassen. Ich habe diese zwar bereits gesichert, dennoch würde ich gerne meine komplette Kaufhistorie im Shop sehen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. März 2021)

Moin!

Das Sonderheft #1/2021 haben wir erst vor gut einer Woche abgeschlossen. Das geht in Kürze in den (Digital-)Verkauf, du kriegst also bestimmt eines ab. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (29. März 2021)

Danke für die Info


----------



## KaterTom (31. März 2021)

So, morgen ist nun der 1. April und ich habe noch kein sterbenswörtchen von der 05/21 gehört. Hat die der Osterhase konfisziert oder was habe ich da nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## McZonk (1. April 2021)

@KaterTom die #05 erscheint doch wie üblich am ersten Mittwoch eines Monats und damit erst am 07.04. - da ist doch noch genug Zeit genug für die Ankündigung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. April 2021)

Jo. Die Ankündigung geht heute Abend live, der "Early Access" in Digitalform morgen. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (1. April 2021)

@KaterTom 
@PCGH_Raff 
Hehe


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. April 2021)

Wunderschön, oder?  Viel Spaß beim Lesen! 

Jetzt will ich auch eine - dafür müsste ich aber in die Redaktion radeln und hoffen, dass wir schon einen Packen da haben ...

MfG
Raff


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (1. April 2021)

Jepp  und danke
Ich drück Dir die Daumen..

MfG
H3rr7w3rg


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. April 2021)

Wetten, das nicht?
Werd ich über Ostern was anderes lesen müssen.


----------

